
Why Great Companies Get Started in the Downturns - peter123
http://www.vcconfidential.com/2009/02/why-great-companies-get-started-in-the-downturns.html
======
HeyLaughingBoy
Has this guy considered that it was just coincidence? That the founders were
going to start a company anyway and just didn't let the fact that it was a
down economy stop them? I mean, really: how many of you are specifically _not_
doing a startup because the economy is bad now?

~~~
ibsulon
Depends... If my contract runs out and an opportunity doesn't line up, there
is a backup startup plan. How many people are writing iPhone apps due to
unemployment? How many engineers are willing to take a chance on a startup
because there's nothing else out there, or are willing to take lower salaries?

I would be more concerned with these examples being black swans: we notice
them precisely because they're rare. I would like to see a fortune 1000 list
by date compared to upturn/downturn of the economy to feel more comfortable
about the observation.

------
herval
Also, when the money is abundant, people tend to get some and do silly stuff,
since it's so cheap you can afford losing it and starting over again. Which
means people that take risks in risky times actually THINK before they raise
10 million dollars to fund a startup. The lenders (aka VCs) also get a lot
more lenient (aka dumb) and invest on stuff that is very unlikely to ever
succeed, when money is cheap...

